

Microsoft Office 2013 set to debut July 16th - jellomaster
http://www.bgr.com/2012/07/13/microsoft-office-2013-release-date-july-16/

======
osipov
I wish they would just finally fix Powerpoint so it doesn't slow down and
crash once you have more than 100 slides.

